# pretend digging ????



## jayjaysmom (Nov 10, 2009)

why does my 1 year old Shih Tzu frantically pretend to dig the marble tiles in the bathroom? He does it tirelessly. 

Also, he takes temper tantrums on the bed. He lays on his side and kicks his hind legs and makes a grrrrrrhhhhh sound. Not quite a bark. He seems like he's talking to me like a child who is mad and trying to get their way. But his tail is wagging the whole time.

Do I have anxiety issues with my dog?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

How much exercise does your dog get?

That could be a part of it. But otherwise, it's pretty normal. Kobe does that thing where he fake digs. He only does it on top of a bed or couch. Usually he's just playing.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis 'nests' (fake digs) anywhere with blankets. On the bed, on a chair, etc. She has also occaisionally rolled around furiously making little grunting noises on the couch.

If your pup digs at linoleum excessively, he may be a bit anxious, but in general those behaviors are normal.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Fake digging (or real digging) is like tail chasing. The behaviors are quite common--especially in puppies. If they become excessive they can be a sign of real problems. In adult dogs, they should be interpreted as it being time to give him something productive to do.

The little "tantrums" you describe, generally mean "pay attention to me, now".


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Similar.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Those ingrained behaviors are fascinating.

Hope has the bone burying behavior. Every so often it switches on for something she is chewing and she absolutely cannot rest until she has found a place to bury it. Can't divert her, taking it away doesn't stop it, once she has decided a thing needs burying it's a done deal.

If I take it she will fret over it for a long time, pace back and forth to every spot she considered burying it at for an hour or so, and if I give it back a few days later it still has to be buried. She will pace the whole house looking for the right spot, which usually ends up being under a sofa cushion or under pillows on the bed.

She looks totally driven, like she's real worried about something like a mother dog looking for a lost puppy. It's a little disturbing.

I learned to just open the back door and let her go bury it, normally somewhere along the fence she'll dig a hole, drop it in, cover it back up with her nose and even pack it down real good with her nose covering it with leaves until it's just right. Then you can see the contentment sweep over her and she's back to her old self.


----------

